# Any private patients out there who paid for Clomid themselves???



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi ladies,

So I've been told I can start Clomid straight after my lap if results show no damage to my tubes. As my husband already has a son we have to pay for this and have been quoted £240 a month/per cycle for the drugs, injections if needed and the close monitoring scans. 

Would anyone mind sharing what they paid or were originally quoted? I was told inbetween £300-400 at first.

Thank you x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Am I the only one having to pay for clomid myself?


----------



## strangeasangels (Dec 31, 2014)

hiya, i'm not on clomid yet but I think/hope that will be what happens next time I see a consultant. I got rejected by the NHS after a 1 year wait (and 2 years TTC) because i'm overweight so we are going to have to pay for the scan and clomid privately (ironically the hospital say that being overweight is the problem and I should just lose weight, but they will happily take our money in the meantime).

I am also interested about prices and the process - is it your NHS hospital that you will be paying or are you at a private clinic?


----------



## sophielee_75 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi - We have had to pay for this also.  It cost a normal prescription rate for 3 months worth of tablets and then I paid £240 when I had my first scan on day 12 of my cycle.  The £240 covers you irrelevant if you need to have 1 or more scans in that cycle.  Providing the tablets work I was advised that I could just take the tablets and use an ovulation kit the next month and miss out the scans.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya, 

I am currently with the NHS clinic and its them that have quoted me £240. 

I'm currently on the cambridge diet as I too have been told that loosing weight will kick start my ovulation but as my husband already has a child from previous relationship we have to pay and no one has said I cant have any treatment until I loose weight. Probably because they are getting out money! 

Thank you for the replies 
xx


----------



## strangeasangels (Dec 31, 2014)

it depends on your BMI - mine was over 35 at my last appointment (it's under that now but has to be under 30 for NHS treatment in our area).


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Yea, I think that why no one even mentions my weight because we are private patients and lets me honest we all know someone whos really overweight whos had a baby so its not like it stops you getting pregnant. 

Its a joke really, I mean yes Im overweight but I work 12 and a half hour shifts in A&E standing on my feet all day and running around like a t*at so its not like im not fit. 

The NHS have to set these rules otherwise everyone would be getting funding for treatment and there would be no money left. 

I'm so glad we are in March, I can finally say my lap is next month!  

x


----------

